# How much to bid stair tread intallation labor cost?



## Carter651 (Nov 10, 2017)

I have to bid a job where I need to tear off the carpet on the stairs and install new Oak stair treads, a landing, risers and skirts. There are 15 Treads, risers and one Landing. I'm an experienced carpenter but have not done stair treads, could someone estimate how many hours this might take?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Three hundred fifty


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, that may be a bit difficult seeing as we don't know if you are a professional, experienced carpenter that knows his stuff or a drug-addled, hack wanna-be carpenter that was kicked out of the Navy with a dishonorable discharge.


Andy.


----------



## Carter651 (Nov 10, 2017)

Lol. Ok so lets say i am what i said i am. And not a druggy hack job that was kicked out of the navy.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the treads? Are the ends tucked into the stringers, by any chance?


----------



## Carter651 (Nov 10, 2017)

Im sorry I do not have a picture. They are not tucked into a stringer, they butt agaist a wall on one side and hang over the edge to a hall way on the other


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

With everything there, I would give myself 2 days, at least. Some would laugh, maybe, but that's what I would do.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

It's simply an impossible question to answer with any degree of accuracy.
There are too many variables.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I would charge for the trip and a one hour minimum to bid on the job.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with Robie. 

Are you going to glue the treads? More time. Might want to peruse some youtubes to get more familiar. You can easily burn a day and feel like you got nowhere.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

I would figure on two days but it could be more or less.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

